# BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

THE LOCATION IS GOING TO BE COYOTE POINT PARK IN SAN MATEO CALIFORNIA
RIGHT OFF 101 HIGHWAY.... THE PARK IS A LARGE PARK AND WE HAVE RESERVED PLENTY OF PARKING !!! WE ENCOURAGE YOU TO BRING YOUR FAMILY TO THIS EVENT

[/B]IT WILL TAKE PLACE SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 13, 2008 

AND THE HOURS ARE FROM 11am to 5pm....

Food will be provided for our Lowrider community guest, any outsiders that are not directly involved with a club a solo rider or a family member will not be served food
this is to ensure that all of YOU and YOUR families get a plate...........

WE WILL NOT ALLOW ANY COLORS, ALCOHOL, OR DRAMA*, THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT SO PLEASE WE ENCOURAGE YOU TO LEAVE THAT STREET SH*T AT HOME.**... THIS IS TO ENSURE A PEACEFUL LAID BACK EVENT.. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO PM ME AND I WILL GET BACK TO YOU IN A TIMELY MANNER... WE ENCOURAGE ALL OF YOU TO COME FROM ANYWHERE COME AND JOIN US WE WILL HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE YOUNGSTAS AND RAFFLES PRIZES FOR EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO PARTICIPATE... AWARDS WILL ALSO BE GIVEN TO THOSE, THE CATAGORIES WILL BE LISTED AS SOON AS IT BECOMES OFFICAL...  

HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU THERE :thumbsup:*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK OF MY ARTWORK, FEEDBACK IS GREATLY APPRECIATED!!! THIS IS MY 1ST PROMOTIONAL ARTWORK, FROM THE PICTURES TO THE ARTWORK*


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

nice layout regal king, but the second flyer should be color. show how nice them cars really look


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 28 2008, 09:28 PM~10528108
> *nice layout regal king, but the second flyer should be color. show how nice them cars really look
> *


Thanks bro, hope you can make it !!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

ill know when the time gets closer


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 28 2008, 09:33 PM~10528168
> *ill know when the time gets closer
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 28 2008, 09:15 PM~10527942
> *WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK OF MY ARTWORK, FEEDBACK IS GREATLY APPRECIATED!!! THIS IS MY 1ST PROMOTIONAL ARTWORK, FROM THE PICTURES TO THE ARTWORK
> *


Ahhh, it's alright. Nothing special :uh: .




























Just kidding homie came out badass. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 28 2008, 09:50 PM~10528307
> *Ahhh, it's alright. Nothing special :uh: .
> Just kidding homie came out badass. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro it took hours of work !!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 28 2008, 09:51 PM~10528313
> *Thanks bro it took hours of work !!!!!
> *


You know Low C will be out there to support. :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

roll call!!!

its next week???


:biggrin: 


you know daddys there


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 28 2008, 11:36 PM~10529113
> *roll call!!!
> 
> its next week???
> ...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 29 2008, 12:31 AM~10529320
> *ttt
> *


You Going?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

YOU KNOW THE FRESNO CHPT WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 28 2008, 08:15 PM~10527942
> *WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK OF MY ARTWORK, FEEDBACK IS GREATLY APPRECIATED!!! THIS IS MY 1ST PROMOTIONAL ARTWORK, FROM THE PICTURES TO THE ARTWORK
> *


what do you charge? THAT CAME OUT NICE NEED SOMETHING FOR OUR CAR SHOW OCT 5 IN SACRAMENTO CALI . IMAGINATIONS AND THEE STYLISTCS


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 28 2008, 09:15 PM~10527942
> *WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK OF MY ARTWORK, FEEDBACK IS GREATLY APPRECIATED!!! THIS IS MY 1ST PROMOTIONAL ARTWORK, FROM THE PICTURES TO THE ARTWORK
> *



Nice artwork EDDY , I wish I had that special talent :yessad:  

Any ways you know "CHICANO LEGACY C.C." always down for some *carne asada* :cheesy: we'll be there 5 months from *now!* :happysad:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 29 2008, 02:21 AM~10529484
> *YOU KNOW THE FRESNO CHPT WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup: We can always count on Fresno to be out representing !!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 29 2008, 06:29 AM~10529813
> *what do you charge? THAT CAME OUT NICE NEED SOMETHING FOR OUR CAR SHOW OCT 5 IN SACRAMENTO CALI .  IMAGINATIONS AND THEE STYLISTCS
> *


Pm me all the info bro 


Date, location, time, ect


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 29 2008, 07:43 AM~10530122
> *Nice artwork EDDY  , I wish I had that special talent :yessad:
> 
> Any ways you know "CHICANO LEGACY C.C." always down for some carne asada  :cheesy: we'll be there 5 months from now! :happysad:
> *


Right on Homie !!!!!


Your comming out to the city on sunday ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

u know















will b in da parkkkkkkkkkkkk :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2008, 08:20 AM~10530339
> *u know
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Right on homie Right on !!!!
Socio's showing love for Blvd Kings
You guys always got our support too


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

THE BAY AREA BOSSES FAMILY WILL BE THERE!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 29 2008, 08:25 AM~10530378
> *:thumbsup: Right on homie Right on !!!!
> Socio's showing love for Blvd Kings
> You guys always got our support too
> *




Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Apr 29 2008, 09:48 AM~10530887
> *THE BAY AREA BOSSES FAMILY WILL BE THERE!
> *


:thumbsup: Always can depend on the Bay Area Bosses Homie


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 29 2008, 09:53 AM~10530937
> *:thumbsup: Always can depend on the Bay Area Bosses Homie
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

And you know this mmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnn :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 29 2008, 10:35 AM~10531314
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> And you know this mmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnn  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 29 2008, 10:43 AM~10531386
> *
> *


When you want to do that shoot bro? you bounced after the last show ..... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 29 2008, 10:52 AM~10531475
> *When you want to do that shoot bro? you bounced after the last show .....  :biggrin:
> *


This weekend for sure bro !!! I was just so damn tired because the sun beat me up
But I do wanna do the shoot A.S.A.P if you have any ideas as to where you want to do it let me know maybe in the 650 somewhere? :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Regal King, *68niou1*

Niggs are you going to put on a show for us???


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 29 2008, 11:01 AM~10531590
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Regal King, 68niou1
> 
> ...



'want me to show my 3rd leg again??


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 29 2008, 11:04 AM~10531612
> *'want me to show my 3rd leg again??
> *


Pinche Cochino :barf: :nono: 

We wanna see Niggs hopping !!!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 29 2008, 11:09 AM~10531680
> *Pinche Cochino :barf: :nono:
> 
> We wanna see Niggs hopping !!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 29 2008, 10:58 AM~10531555
> *This weekend for sure bro !!! I was just so damn tired because the sun beat me up
> But I do wanna do the shoot A.S.A.P if you have any ideas as to where you want to do it let me know maybe in the 650 somewhere?  :cheesy:
> *


Sure bro sounds good .... 650 area


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 29 2008, 11:04 AM~10531612
> *'want me to show my 3rd leg again??
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 29 2008, 11:32 AM~10531936
> *Sure bro sounds good .... 650 area
> *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 28 2008, 09:02 PM~10527769
> *ISLANDERS C.C.</span> will be there representing *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Kool Islanders c.c. In the house !!!!!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

OH this is going to be good!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:

I'm still working on the Raffle, but as soon as I get info I will post more :yes:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 28 2008, 09:02 PM~10527769
> *WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
> 
> 
> ...




flyer looks beautiful-




MR REGAL KING HAS BEEN WORKING ON THIS FOR AWHILE AND MAKING ALL THE CALLS NEEDED . WE AS WELL AS MYSELF WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL ESPECIALLY THE CLUBS THAT HAVE HAD OUR BACKS FROM THE BEGINING WHEN WE FIRST STARTED OUT.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

GOOD WORK MR.PICAZZO


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Apr 29 2008, 07:37 PM~10535798
> * GOOD WORK MR.PICAZZO
> *


Thanks Jose :thumbsup:


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 28 2008, 09:15 PM~10527942
> *WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK OF MY ARTWORK, FEEDBACK IS GREATLY APPRECIATED!!! THIS IS MY 1ST PROMOTIONAL ARTWORK, FROM THE PICTURES TO THE ARTWORK
> *


Looks good but i think you should relocate the 1st anual BBQ letters cause u cant see them very well also try using 1 type of Font no more than 2.Make two different ones than choose between the 2


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Apr 30 2008, 05:37 AM~10539278
> *Looks good but i think you should relocate the 1st anual BBQ letters cause u cant see them very well also try using 1 type of Font no more than 2.Make two different ones than choose between the 2
> *


Yeah that's the only part I wasn't very content with :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

So your comming through right Nelly?


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

*What up Kings!!!!!!! Looking Forward to the Bar-BQ Now i can get Fucked up and not have to worry about driving home since im an exit away from home... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Apr 30 2008, 09:46 AM~10540974
> *What up Kings!!!!!!! Looking Forward to the Bar-BQ Now i can get Fucked up and not have to worry about driving home since im an exit away from home... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


We can all crash at your pad :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 30 2008, 08:31 AM~10540321
> *So your comming through right Nelly?
> *


You know it Boy!! I'll be the first in line!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Apr 30 2008, 09:51 AM~10541031
> *You know it Boy!! I'll be the first in line!!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Go for it!! Just dont get mad if Paloma starts cuttling with u!!LOL :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 30 2008, 08:29 AM~10540303
> *Yeah that's the only part I wasn't very content with :yes:
> *


You know you should change the letters to white and make them translucent just like the BlvdKings logo(match it)


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Apr 30 2008, 09:51 AM~10541031
> *You know it Boy!! I'll be the first in line!!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Don't lie bro.... you live one exit away and you'll still be late ..... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Apr 30 2008, 09:52 AM~10541046
> *Go for it!! Just dont get mad if Paloma starts cuttling with u!!LOL :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


I think you meant "Cuddling" and no bro that's your BITCH ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 30 2008, 10:11 AM~10541237
> *Don't lie bro.... you live one exit away and you'll still be late .....  :biggrin:
> *


Damn he has allot in common with me then :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 30 2008, 10:24 AM~10541363
> *Damn he has allot in common with me then  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 30 2008, 10:32 AM~10541420
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


New Years resolution be on time !!!!!

:yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 30 2008, 10:55 AM~10541671
> *New Years resolution be on time !!!!!
> 
> :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 30 2008, 10:55 AM~10541671
> *New Years resolution be on time !!!!!
> 
> :yes:
> *


No cause then i'd loose my trade mark.....lol


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Apr 30 2008, 11:35 AM~10542064
> *No cause then i'd loose my trade mark.....lol
> *


:roflmao:


When you putting that bling bling on the cutty?


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 30 2008, 12:39 PM~10542498
> *:roflmao:
> When you putting that bling bling on the cutty?
> *


Right after i get it painted in a couple of months.. :biggrin: 
Although ive been tempted on puting it on now!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

TTT for La Causa


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 30 2008, 04:43 PM~10544718
> *TTT for La Causa
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: nice job eddie


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+Apr 30 2008, 05:44 PM~10545231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Homie ~~~!!!*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

Top of the Morning to you Kings!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@May 1 2008, 08:24 AM~10550409
> *Top of the Morning to you Kings!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

ttt uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@May 3 2008, 12:13 PM~10567114
> *ttt uffin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Who else is going to come out and support the Blvd Kings car club??


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I WILL! hehehehe!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@May 6 2008, 12:15 PM~10589597
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 7 2008, 12:38 AM~10596559
> *
> *


 :0 :buttkick: :scrutinize:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

ALL I KNOW IS THERE BETTER BE A MIC READY FOR ME


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 7 2008, 09:23 AM~10598199
> *ALL I KNOW IS THERE BETTER BE A MIC READY FOR ME
> 
> 
> ...




there will be homie


----------



## impalaballa (Jan 1, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>_*ARIZONA "BLVD KINGS" WILL BE THERE ! ! ! !*_</span>


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaballa_@May 8 2008, 12:27 AM~10605785
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>ARIZONA "BLVD KINGS" WILL BE THERE ! ! ! !</span>
> *


Thats what the fuck Im talking bout !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

CHECK OUT YA' BOY ON THE RADIO TALKING ABOUT LOWRIDIN' SOUNDIN' ALL SMART AND SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/Jeff-Miller/2...s-me-for-a-chat


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

sup edward! so i been meaning to ask.........is the picnic mandatory?????? :biggrin: 





























LOL J/K


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@May 8 2008, 12:45 AM~10605812
> *sup edward!  so i been meaning to ask.........is the picnic mandatory?????? :biggrin:
> LOL J/K
> *


OF COURSE NOT !!!! :nono:



























































WE WILL JUST REVOKE YOUR MEMBERSHIP :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2008, 12:47 AM~10605817
> *OF COURSE NOT !!!! :nono:
> WE WILL JUST REVOKE YOUR MEMBERSHIP  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 8 2008, 12:52 AM~10605822
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2008, 12:44 AM~10605810
> *CHECK OUT YA' BOY ON THE RADIO TALKING ABOUT LOWRIDIN' SOUNDIN' ALL SMART AND SHIT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.blogtalkradio.com/Jeff-Miller/2...s-me-for-a-chat
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Pinche eddie! late as always!! :biggrin:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2008, 12:47 AM~10605817
> *OF COURSE NOT !!!! :nono:
> WE WILL JUST REVOKE YOUR MEMBERSHIP  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :tears: :buttkick: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@May 8 2008, 12:56 AM~10605830
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Pinche eddie! late as always!! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

nigzzzzzzzz yu in da radio :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

LETS ALL GO ON THE RADIO---AND BE FAMOUS TOO



WITH OUR 70,000 DOLLAR PAINT JOBS :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 8 2008, 01:12 AM~10605858
> *LETS ALL GO ON THE RADIO---AND BE FAMOUS TOO
> WITH OUR 70,000 DOLLAR PAINT JOBS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

more like 70,000 year old paint jobs


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 8 2008, 01:12 AM~10605858
> *LETS ALL GO ON THE RADIO---AND BE FAMOUS TOO
> WITH OUR 70,000 DOLLAR PAINT JOBS :biggrin:
> *


I said they put up to 70k into their cars not just the paint jobs :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 8 2008, 12:44 AM~10605810
> *CHECK OUT YA' BOY ON THE RADIO TALKING ABOUT LOWRIDIN' SOUNDIN' ALL SMART AND SHIT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.blogtalkradio.com/Jeff-Miller/2...s-me-for-a-chat
> *


Sounds good bro ... just one question .... you spelled layitlow ... www.lawitlow.com .... :biggrin: isn't it www.layitlow.com


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 9 2008, 11:14 AM~10616654
> *Sounds good bro ... just one question .... you spelled layitlow ... www.lawitlow.com ....  :biggrin: isn't it www.layitlow.com
> *


:roflmao: yeah It was some bullshit ass radio via satelite, prolly no listeners I was tryna sound all sophistacated, and near the end I was like whatever... :biggrin: 


you ready for streetlow?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 9 2008, 11:18 AM~10616686
> *:roflmao: yeah It was some bullshit ass radio via satelite, prolly no listeners I was tryna sound all sophistacated, and near the end I was like whatever...  :biggrin:
> you ready for streetlow?
> *


All good bro .... sounded good .... not yet have to do a little work on the car this weekend and next week before the show .... nothing major ..... you ready?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 9 2008, 11:31 AM~10616808
> *All good bro .... sounded good .... not yet have to do a little work on the car this weekend and next week before the show .... nothing major ..... you ready?
> *


 :wave: warup nugga :biggrin: 


your ride is sick :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 9 2008, 11:36 AM~10616838
> *:wave:  warup nugga :biggrin:
> your ride is sick  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks bro .... you coming out to street low next week?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:nosad: my tail lights went out at the cruise


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 9 2008, 11:37 AM~10616845
> *Thanks bro .... you coming out to street low next week?
> *


yeah fo sho this time, we ju gotta tune the hopper


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 9 2008, 11:40 AM~10616867
> *yeah fo sho this time, we ju gotta tune the hopper
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 9 2008, 11:38 AM~10616850
> *:nosad: my tail lights went out at the cruise
> *


So fix them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 9 2008, 11:40 AM~10616867
> *yeah fo sho this time, we ju gotta tune the hopper
> *


Hope your not just getting our hopes up this time :angry:


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

What up Kings!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Sup Regal King! I'll be there for sure... 


By the way, nice avi... :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK+May 9 2008, 03:34 PM~10618446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Bro you planning on making a trip you know your always welcomed out here in the Bay Bro all you gotta do is follow Pete and Johnnie out here


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Good Interview, Eddie. Late huh." Just waiting to see if Eddie calls in." :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 11 2008, 09:54 AM~10628116
> *Good Interview, Eddie. Late huh." Just waiting to see if Eddie calls in." :roflmao:
> *


Yea thats me :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 11 2008, 01:39 PM~10629255
> *Yea thats me  :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

EXCANDALOW LOW RIDERS GOT YOUR BACK....


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 12 2008, 04:44 PM~10638003
> *EXCANDALOW LOW RIDERS GOT YOUR BACK....
> *


Right on homie 

*EXCANDALOW IS IN THE HOUSE !!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

WAS UP KINGS ARE YALL ROLLIN WIT LETHAL AFTER DA SHOW TO PIER 39


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 15 2008, 10:19 PM~10667352
> *WAS UP KINGS  ARE YALL ROLLIN WIT LETHAL AFTER DA SHOW TO PIER 39
> *


YOU KNOW IT, AYO LEE WHATS IT GUNNA TAKE TO GET YOU TO SPIT SOME OF THAT LYRICAL SHIT AT OUR PICNIC? :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 15 2008, 10:19 PM~10667352
> *WAS UP KINGS  ARE YALL ROLLIN WIT LETHAL AFTER DA SHOW TO PIER 39
> *


YOU KNOW IT, AYO LEE WHATS IT GUNNA TAKE TO GET YOU TO SPIT SOME OF THAT LYRICAL SHIT AT OUR PICNIC? :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Bump for the KINGS 1st annual Picnic.....


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ONE MORE DAY TILL FRISCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 18 2008, 09:07 PM~10683608
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Are you going to Sac next sunday??


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 19 2008, 02:07 PM~10688303
> *Are you going to Sac next sunday??
> *


:no:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 21 2008, 12:49 AM~10702261
> *:no:
> *


Why not ????


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 21 2008, 01:37 PM~10705349
> *Why not ????
> *


WoRk


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 21 2008, 02:37 PM~10705844
> *WoRk
> *


 :angry: :angry: First our show and now this one :angry: :angry: What ever!!!











































































J/P I know where your coming from about work.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

]








]








]








]








]








]


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 26 2008, 01:29 PM~10739470
> *
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 25 2008, 08:02 AM~10732605
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 25 2008, 08:02 AM~10732605
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 25 2008, 08:02 AM~10732605
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 5 2008, 09:24 AM~10804481
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 5 2008, 09:26 AM~10804500
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

good luck with the picinic Blvd Kings...post some pics


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 6 2008, 10:22 AM~10812882
> *good luck with the picinic Blvd Kings...post some pics
> *


you aint going to make it out here?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

what up regal king ill be done with my probation at work before the picnic so i just might have to ask for that day off :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 6 2008, 10:31 PM~10817089
> *what up regal king ill be done with my probation at work before the picnic so i just might have to ask for that day off :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

what you do ?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 6 2008, 10:42 PM~10817162
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> what you do ?
> *



i work at wally world changing oil and tires :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 6 2008, 10:48 PM~10817214
> *i work at wally world changing oil and tires :biggrin:
> *


lucky


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 25 2008, 08:02 AM~10732605
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

STR8RIDAZ WILL BE THERE FOOSHOOW


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Jun 7 2008, 08:45 PM~10821094
> *STR8RIDAZ WILL BE THERE FOOSHOOW
> *


*
Right on Homie look forward to seeing you guys out there !!! *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: I think I'll check this one out


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 8 2008, 01:47 PM~10824067
> *:thumbsup: I think I'll check this one out
> *


:thumbsup: Look forward to seeing you guys out there .


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TTT FOR THE 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS BBQ :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jun 18 2008, 06:58 PM~10901048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

T
T
T
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jun 20 2008, 04:45 PM~10916073
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


:wave:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jun 21 2008, 12:17 PM~10920161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 22 2008, 09:47 AM~10924665
> *ttt :wave:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jun 23 2008, 04:53 PM~10934797
> *TTT
> *


:yes:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 25 2008, 08:02 AM~10732605
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 22 2008, 11:20 PM~10929749
> *Thanks  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jul 4 2008, 08:55 PM~11015236
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

I will be there for this one. Not sure how many of my club members will be there. Being raised in San Bruno since I was 10, I must attend my old stomping grounds. 
Save me a plate of Carne Asada........Mmmmmmm.


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

img]http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/1131/blvdkingsfinalma1.jpg[/img]


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

A LIL VIDEO FROM THE 4TH OF JULY PARADE OUT IN VALLEJO 

http://s282.photobucket.com/albums/kk246/m...nt=MOV00215.flv


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jul 5 2008, 03:07 PM~11018308
> *I will be there for this one. Not sure how many of my club members will be there. Being raised in San Bruno since I was 10, I must attend my old stomping grounds.
> Save me a plate of Carne Asada........Mmmmmmm.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 28 2008, 10:02 PM~10527769
> *WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 8 2008, 08:32 AM~11036590
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hope you make it out homie :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 9 2008, 09:41 AM~11045673
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

LAY M LOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jul 9 2008, 11:36 AM~11046693
> *LAY M LOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


:thumbsup: Hell Yeah !!!!!


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 25 2008, 08:02 AM~10732605
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jul 9 2008, 07:35 PM~11050772
> *TTT
> *


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will be there


----------



## paulani143 (Mar 25, 2008)

will there be a car hop?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 9 2008, 09:32 PM~11052015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

REAL CHEAP PRICES ON TSHIRT PRINTING!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 25 2008, 08:02 AM~10732605
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jul 12 2008, 09:48 PM~11074973
> *
> *


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

We'll be thier.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 25 2008, 08:02 AM~10732605
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jul 16 2008, 05:31 PM~11106095
> *
> *


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

You know I'm down......Looking forward to the picnic.
Check out the bike my son built.


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jul 20 2008, 07:57 PM~11135180
> *You know I'm down......Looking forward to the picnic.
> Check out the bike my son built.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jul 20 2008, 07:57 PM~11135180
> *You know I'm down......Looking forward to the picnic.
> Check out the bike my son built.
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

*T T T *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jul 18 2008, 07:02 PM~11124058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Jul 22 2008, 11:11 PM~11156011
> *T T T
> *


:wave:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

LAYMLOW will be there


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jul 23 2008, 02:06 PM~11160526
> *LAYMLOW will be there
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*TGIF*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 25 2008, 06:56 PM~11180908
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Jul 15 2008, 06:55 PM~11097297
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man that looks nice.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 28 2008, 04:26 PM~11199441
> *Man that looks nice.
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

javascript:emoticon('')


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 29 2008, 08:38 PM~11211399
> *:nicoderm:  :werd:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 30 2008, 12:39 PM~11216078
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 30 2008, 11:21 PM~11221928
> *:0
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

KING OF THE STREETS
AT RS HYDRAULICS 
AUGUST 31 2008
FROM 12PM TO 5PM
701 KINGS ROW
SAN JOSE CA 95112


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 25 2008, 09:51 AM~11177063
> *TGIF
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*:yes: Its going down September 13th !!!!*


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 2 2008, 04:05 PM~11242856
> *:yes: IM going down September 13th !!!!
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 2 2008, 06:20 PM~11243411
> *
> *


YOU GOING TO STOP BY?


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=423195


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Aug 3 2008, 11:00 AM~11246910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

It's getting closer.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 2 2008, 04:05 PM~11242856
> *:yes: Its going down September 13th !!!!
> *


yup..................looks like is gonna be a good one


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 19 2008, 09:20 AM~11381181
> * It's getting closer.
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 21 2008, 10:41 AM~11402437
> *T
> T
> M
> ...



x2


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTMFT

















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## ludogg64 (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

X2....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Aug 25 2008, 07:24 PM~11436841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 25 2008, 11:55 PM~11439491
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Aug 25 2008, 07:24 PM~11436841
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Manny going all out. :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Aug 24 2008, 01:39 PM~11425101
> *TTMFT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I THINK WE NEED A DJ


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 05:40 PM~11464679
> *I THINK WE NEED A DJ
> *


We got one


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 29 2008, 10:33 AM~11471140
> *We got one
> *


who ????


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 31 2008, 01:59 PM~11484207
> *who ????
> *


I know huh......who? :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Sep 2 2008, 01:02 PM~11498506
> *I know huh......who? :dunno:
> *


TownCarLolo


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

on display....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

***** *Food will be served from 12 noon until the food is all gone, we think we have purchased enough food to accomidate everyone, but if for some reason we run out we apoligize, we will try our best to feed everyone******


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTMFT

















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 2 2008, 06:57 PM~11501627
> ****** Food will be served from 12 noon  until the food is all gone, we think we have purchased enough food to accomidate everyone, but if for some reason we run out we apoligize, we will try our best to feed everyone*****
> *



Women and children first, then us, then Butters and finally Regal King :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 2 2008, 08:34 PM~11502775
> *Women and children first, then us, then Butters and finally Regal King :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 2 2008, 06:57 PM~11501627
> ****** Food will be served from 12 noon  until the food is all gone, we think we have purchased enough food to accomidate everyone, but if for some reason we run out we apoligize, we will try our best to feed everyone******


NEED HELP MARINATING CHICKEN ANY COOKS HAVE IDEAS AND WHAT IS THE BEST WAY TO COOK IT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTMFT

















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

HAVE A GOOD ONE REGAL KING


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 3 2008, 06:08 PM~11510704
> *HAVE A GOOD ONE REGAL KING
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lethal mama 66 (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 28 2008, 09:09 PM~10527862
> *THE LOCATION IS GOING TO BE COYOTE POINT PARK IN SAN MATEO CALIFORNIA
> RIGHT OFF 101 HIGHWAY.... THE PARK IS A LARGE PARK AND WE HAVE RESERVED PLENTY OF PARKING !!! WE ENCOURAGE YOU TO BRING YOUR FAMILY TO THIS EVENT
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

***** DON'T BUY ANYTHING AT "*THE SPOT*" IN HAYWARD CA*****

Angel is a scumbag, he does not honor his deals, he is over priced and did not follow through with his end of the deal with rims for our picnic. Take your Business elsewhere because this man is very dishonest.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 2 2008, 06:57 PM~11501627
> ****** Food will be served from 12 noon  until the food is all gone, we think we have purchased enough food to accomidate everyone, but if for some reason we run out we apoligize, we will try our best to feed everyone*****
> *




well make sure u keep Butters at home or I'll cook his ass :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2008, 09:48 AM~11516303
> *well make sure u keep Butters at home or I'll cook his ass  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2008, 09:48 AM~11516303
> *well make sure u keep Butters at home or I'll cook his ass  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lethal mama 66 (Aug 15, 2008)

LETHAL LOWS WILL BE THERE! CANT WAIT!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethal mama 66_@Sep 4 2008, 12:36 PM~11517857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 4 2008, 09:48 AM~11516298
> ****** DON'T BUY ANYTHING AT "THE SPOT" IN HAYWARD CA*****
> 
> Angel is a scumbag, he does not honor his deals, he is over priced and did not follow through with his end of the deal with rims for our picnic. Take your Business elsewhere because this man is very dishonest.
> *


i wouldnt say scumbag --i am a little upset i have to go find rims somewhere else they lied to us and we gave them advertisement for free o 'well i guess we know they dont back up there word


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 4 2008, 10:07 PM~11523649
> *i wouldnt say scumbag --i am a little upset i have to go find rims somewhere else they lied to us and we gave them advertisement for free o 'well i guess we know they dont back up there word
> *


_dam like that I THOUGHT he was coo didnt u kinda advertise his shop with ur flyer for your bbq <span style=\'color:red\'>how bout i put some rims up right and you rig the contest where i win them back lmao __maybe u should offer him that deal he might come threw <span style=\'color:red\'>dam thats a shame people gotta sale wolf tickets to kick it if shit is like that i got ur back BLVD KINGS _</span></span>


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTMFT

















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
uffin: :420: :420: uffin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 5 2008, 08:39 AM~11525459
> *dam like that I THOUGHT he was coo didnt u kinda advertise his shop with ur flyer for your bbq <span style=\'color:red\'>how bout i put some rims up right and you rig the contest where i win them back lmao maybe u should offer him that deal he might come threw <span style=\'color:red\'>dam thats a shame people gotta sale wolf tickets to kick it if shit is like that i got ur back BLVD KINGS </span></span>
> *


right on yeah we had a set price and they changing it on us so ---we will do our own thing and get the rims from another shop and i am also trying to get a PUMP to raffle off


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 5 2008, 07:08 PM~11530582
> *right on yeah we had a set price and they changing it on us so ---we will do our own thing and get the rims from another shop and i am also trying to get a PUMP to raffle off
> 
> *


a piston pump :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Sep 5 2008, 07:13 PM~11530625
> *a piston pump :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


naw a regular #9 pump ---no dumps ---- i am trying to see from my homie Rick fom Lowlife hydraulics


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 5 2008, 07:20 PM~11530666
> *naw a regular #9 pump ---no dumps ---- i am trying to see from my homie Rick fom Lowlife hydraulics
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

see you guys saturday!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Sep 6 2008, 08:57 PM~11537643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: See ya there homie


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

make sure johnnie enters the jalapeno eating contest if you guys have one. he got second place in that and won the 5.20s toss for a set of og 5.20s.

muffin man didnt do so well :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 7 2008, 08:09 AM~11539260
> *make sure johnnie enters the jalapeno eating contest if you guys have one. he got second place in that and won the 5.20s toss for a set of og 5.20s.
> 
> muffin man didnt do so well :biggrin:
> *


So your not coming huh :angry:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_dam it feels good 2 be LETHAL and its gonna feel good heading out to the BLVDKINGS 1ST annual we appreciate LETHAL LOWS bbq thanks guys for throwing that bbq for us LOL _


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 7 2008, 10:26 AM~11539970
> *dam it feels good 2 be LETHAL  and its gonna feel good heading out to the BLVDKINGS  1ST annual we appreciate LETHAL LOWS bbq  thanks guys for throwing that bbq for us  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: Lee you gunna bust a rap for us at our BBQ?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

yo eddie!!! did you get the pm i sent you??? about the pic?


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTMFT

















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
uffin: :420: :420: uffin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 7 2008, 10:01 AM~11540142
> *:roflmao: Lee you gunna bust a rap for us at our BBQ?
> *


_i heard droops wanted to battle on the mic _


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 7 2008, 04:12 PM~11541803
> *i heard droops wanted to battle on the mic
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 7 2008, 04:12 PM~11541803
> *i heard droops wanted to battle on the mic
> *


NAW BRO AFTER YOU BROKE EDDIE OFF AT SAMS IM COOL I AINT EVEN TRYIN TO GO AGAINST YOU! :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTMFT

















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
uffin: :420: :420: uffin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 7 2008, 08:09 AM~11539260
> *make sure johnnie enters the jalapeno eating contest if you guys have one. he got second place in that and won the 5.20s toss for a set of og 5.20s.
> 
> muffin man didnt do so well :biggrin:
> *


 :0 you gonna be there supreme?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 8 2008, 08:13 PM~11553278
> *:0  you gonna be there supreme?
> *


ARE YOU :0


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 8 2008, 01:30 PM~11550031
> *NAW BRO AFTER YOU BROKE EDDIE OFF AT SAMS IM COOL I AINT EVEN TRYIN TO GO AGAINST YOU!  :biggrin:
> *


_well how bout we just rock the spot together droops _


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW WE ARE TRYING TO GET NAHOLD OF SOME 13X7 RIMS CHROME.

THE ORIGINAL PLACE WERE WE WERE GOING WENT BACK ON THERE WORD ON US .

THEY KNOW THIS AND DONT CARE ---IF WE CANT GET RIMS THEN I WILL TRY TO RAFFLE OFF OTHERGOODIES LIKE MAYBE A PUMP OR JERSEYS ETC I DONT KNOW 

BUT WE SHOULD HAVE A 5.20 TOSS THERE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

5.20 Toss and a Jalapeno eating contest :0


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 9 2008, 07:28 AM~11557073
> *5.20 Toss and a Jalapeno eating contest :0
> *


_ yours truly 
angry black man lmao _


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 9 2008, 08:46 AM~11557219
> * yours truly
> angry black man  lmao
> *


You should of made it out to our BBQ we had all you can eat fried chicken ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

WaterMelon eating contest it is !!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

HEY BLVD KINGS....YOU SHOULD HAVE A "DANK SMOKE" CONTEST


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 9 2008, 11:25 AM~11558383
> *  HEY BLVD KINGS....YOU SHOULD HAVE A "DANK SMOKE" CONTEST
> *


:nono: Drugs are Bad Man


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 9 2008, 11:52 AM~11558610
> *:nono: Drugs are Bad Man
> *


ONLY IF YOU GET CAUGHT! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 9 2008, 11:52 AM~11558610
> *:nono: Drugs are Bad Man
> *


So are Donks ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 9 2008, 02:31 PM~11559998
> *ONLY IF YOU GET CAUGHT!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


STFU CRACK HEAD ----GO MAKE MY MONEY


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTMFT

















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
uffin: :420: :420: uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Sep 9 2008, 02:31 PM~11559998
> *ONLY IF YOU GET CAUGHT!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


That explains why you wake up at noon :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

3 more Days !!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 9 2008, 08:02 PM~11562851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how many kids can fit in that????


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

ok just got back from the park , and there i salot of construction to the park ---usually mapquest tells you to get off of Poplar ave that is a 3RD AVE EAST BOUND THEN WHOOP UP THE RAMP GET BACK ON THE FREEWAY NORTH 101 GET OFF OF DORE AND DO EXACTLY WHAT I WROTE ABOVE 

THERE ARE SIGNS THAT SAY TO GET OFF OF BROADWAY BUT THEN THEY PUT YOU ON CITY STREETS YOU CAN GET LOST EASY ( PLUS YOU DONT WANT THE COPS TO FOLLOW YOU I WOULD NOT TRY IT


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTMFT

















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
uffin: :420: :420: uffin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: 
I'll be there for a couple of hours!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'M BRINGING DA JALAPENOS! DID ANYONE GET A HOLD OF A ROPE FOR DA TUG OF WAR CONTEST?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Sep 11 2008, 12:39 AM~11574175
> *I'M BRINGING DA JALAPENOS! DID ANYONE GET A HOLD OF A ROPE FOR DA TUG OF WAR CONTEST?
> *


I'll get one tommorrow


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Make sure your rides are extra extra blingy!!
























It looks better in the pages of a magazine that way :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 9 2008, 11:52 AM~11558610
> *:nono: Drugs are Bad Man
> *


  regal...."IRIE"


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 11 2008, 08:10 AM~11575188
> *Make sure your rides are extra extra blingy!!
> It looks better in the pages of a magazine that way  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTMFT

















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
uffin: :420: :420: uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 11 2008, 08:10 AM~11575188
> *Make sure your rides are extra extra blingy!!
> It looks better in the pages of a magazine that way  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 11 2008, 10:51 PM~11583102
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0    :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 9 2008, 08:46 AM~11557219
> * yours truly
> angry black man  lmao
> *



:biggrin: Your a fool man!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 11 2008, 08:21 AM~11575265
> * regal...."IRIE"
> *



BEDEE BOP BOP....LATTA MERCY....ORIGINALLL GUN CLAPPAS STRIAGHT NAHSTY DRED LOCKS JAMIACA QUEENS AHLATT MERCY..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmmmmm homies I know I'm going 2 miss on a lot of fun but is the wife's b day tomorrow so I'm not going to make it :angry: :biggrin: but I hope u guys have a great turn out, be safe and have lot's of fun


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 12 2008, 11:37 AM~11585981
> *dammmmmmmmm homies I know I'm going 2 miss on a lot of fun but is the wife's b day tomorrow so I'm not going to make it :angry:  :biggrin:  but I hope u guys have a great turn out, be safe and have lot's of fun
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 12 2008, 11:37 AM~11585981
> *dammmmmmmmm homies I know I'm going 2 miss on a lot of fun but is the wife's b day tomorrow so I'm not going to make it :angry:  :biggrin:  but I hope u guys have a great turn out, be safe and have lot's of fun
> *


OK THANKS 
























BUT YOUR STILL A ****


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 12 2008, 12:24 PM~11586343
> *OK THANKS
> BUT YOUR STILL A ****
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: putito


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 12 2008, 12:24 PM~11586343
> *OK THANKS
> BUT YOUR STILL A ****
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 12 2008, 12:48 PM~11586552
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:wave:


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 9 2008, 01:09 AM~11555662
> *JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW WE ARE TRYING TO GET NAHOLD OF SOME 13X7 RIMS CHROME.
> 
> THE ORIGINAL PLACE WERE WE WERE GOING WENT BACK ON THERE WORD ON US .
> ...



a 5.20s toss?? are you gonna give a set of 5.20s for who throws it the farthest??


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 12 2008, 01:21 PM~11586842
> *a 5.20s toss?? are you gonna give a set of 5.20s for who throws it the farthest??
> *


NO A SET OF 155/80/ 13


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 12 2008, 01:19 PM~11586827
> *:wave:
> *


sup


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 12 2008, 01:26 PM~11586875
> *NO A SET OF 155/80/ 13
> *



then have a 155/80 toss :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

i guess im not gonna be there after all 












































But Dog the Booty hunter will be :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 12 2008, 02:01 PM~11587133
> *i guess im not gonna be there after all
> But Dog the Booty hunter will be  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


MAKE SURE YOU HAVE DOG RAPE SUPREME


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 12 2008, 02:12 PM~11587213
> *MAKE SURE YOU HAVE DOG RAPE SUPREME
> *



i swear your a ****, your inner feelings seem to just blurt out all the time :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 12 2008, 02:24 PM~11587324
> *i swear your a ****, your inner feelings seem to just blurt out all the time :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 12 2008, 12:48 PM~11586552
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 12 2008, 02:01 PM~11587133
> *i guess im not gonna be there after all
> But Dog the Booty hunter will be  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Bring the Min Pin :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

ON ANOTHER NOTE BESIDES TITOS GAYNESS.


HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GOOD TURNOUT. I WISH I COULD GO BUT IM BAPTIZING MY NIECE TOMORROW


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 12 2008, 02:51 PM~11587512
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> Bring the Min Pin :biggrin:
> *


hell no im not bringin that hurricane. im not about to watch that lil bitch


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 12 2008, 02:01 PM~11587133
> *i guess im not gonna be there after all
> But Dog the Booty hunter will be  :biggrin:
> 
> ...




y este puto quien es? :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 12 2008, 08:14 PM~11589881
> *y este puto quien es? :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: ITS THE HOMIE NASTY MAN !!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 12 2008, 08:14 PM~11589881
> *y este puto quien es? :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


tu hermano --que no


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

ENDED UP HAVIN TO WORK TODAY, HOPE YOU GUYS HAD FUN


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

BLVD KINGS!!!!, We had a great time, even though we arrived a little late. Thanx for the fun!  Lets see some pics :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

were r da pics  :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 13 2008, 08:24 PM~11595768
> *were r da pics    :biggrin:
> *


 nelly felt asspecial and started his own topic...lol... :biggrin:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Sep 13 2008, 10:02 PM~11596466
> *nelly felt me up asspecial and started his own topic...lol... :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

well thanks for a nice bbque.. n show.. for been the first one you guys did pretty good. !! my kids enjoyed it.. :thumbsup: the only thing though... where house the jumper at ??? :dunno: :dunno: well hope to see you guys next time ..late. n keep up the good work...oh and hope some one took a pic of that lil girl eating the jalapeenos and winning !!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

And then throwing up :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*BLVD KINGS BIKE CLUB REPRESENTING*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*GUS FROM CARNALES CUSTOMS PUTTING IT DOWN..........*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

THE HOMIE PETE BROUGHT OUT HIS 59


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*THAT IS ONLY 25% OF MY PICTURES, I HAVE TO PASS OUT BECAUSE I WORK IN A FEW HOURS, I WILL POST ALLOT MORE PICTURES TOMMORROW. THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE BLVD KINGS ON THEIR 1ST ANNUAL BBQ 2008


STAY TUNED FOR ALLOT MORE MEMORABLE PICTURES* :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Sep 14 2008, 02:01 AM~11597642
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:thumbsup: *THANKS PETEY TO BOTH YOU AND JOHNNIE FOR COMMING OUT FROM FRESNO AND REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST, BOTH OF YOU GUYS NEVER LET US DOWN* :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

The Homie *NASTY* came through and took some pics 



Right on Homie for coming through appreciate that.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

My new wall paper  




> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2008, 01:47 PM~11599847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2008, 02:49 PM~11600138
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I tossed that bitch so hard......it didn't even come out in the picture :biggrin: But I want to see the one of Locs..


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*Jalapeno Eating contest............* :burn:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2008, 03:01 PM~11600205
> *Jalapeno Eating contest............    :burn:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You can tell they are fucking thinking about... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

\


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I SEE YOU WAITING PATIENTLY DAVID SO HERE YOU ARE HOMIE.........


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Jaime was just here checking out the pictures.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 14 2008, 04:52 PM~11600837
> *Jaime was just here checking out the pictures.
> *


Stop Lying Jaime dont know how to turn the computer on :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice pics Regal King......


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@Sep 14 2008, 04:55 PM~11600852
> *Nice pics Regal King......
> *


Right on Bro, I wasnt even trying this time because I was so busy with allot of other things so I didnt mess with any of the settings  these pics are just like whatever....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2008, 04:44 PM~11600767
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Its about time! :biggrin: J/K An sneak peak exclusive @ BLVD KINGS BBQ !
Beach cruiser will be completed & ready for next year


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

New Member was crowned at the Picnic too... Congrats to my primo Alex :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

BLVD KINGS NEWEST BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

BLVD KINGS BIKE MEMBER


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: Bad ass Pics homie !!!! :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*I want to thank everyone who came out to the 1st ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB PICNIC I would like to get some feedback so that we know what can be done better next year. I know I said we would have a jumper out there, but unfortunately the Park did not allow the company I hired to come and set up, they only allowed certain companies that probably have them on payroll so for that I send me apoligizes. At least there was a childrens playground out there.... I also want to thanks the San Mateo Police Department for working with me and the park staff, realistically they are not allowed to have amplified music or car hops or anything of this nature, but after running my ideas through the P.D. and rangers staff it was a possiblity. Thanks to everyone for being respectful and understanding of the rules and regulations Lets make this bigger and better next year !!!
*

*
***** I try and take good quality pro pictures, but when your trying to run an event its difficult to play with the settings So I just took basic pictures******


*
THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE + MORE NEXT YEAR
*

AND THANKS TO OMAR FROM WAY OF LIFE FOR THE D.J SERVICES HOMIE !!!!

ANYONE ELSE I FORGOT IM SORRY  


FEEDBACK IS GREATLY APPRECIATED !!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Regal King Mar 2006 29,856 441 6.35%

LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 96,331 110 1.58%

Long Roof Jun 2002 6,784 60 0.86%

customcoupe68 Jun 2008 901 52 0.75%

rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 9,827 48 0.69%

81cutty Sep 2005 9,860 48 0.69%

CNDYBLU66SS Sep 2006 4,490 44 0.63%

spikekid999 May 2007 5,432 42 0.60%

cripn8ez Jul 2006 5,827 36 0.52%

area651rider May 2005 3,472 34 0.49%


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2008, 01:49 PM~11599859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats me :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 15 2008, 08:44 AM~11605533
> *hey thats me  :cheesy:
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 15 2008, 08:54 AM~11605593
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 15 2008, 09:00 AM~11605637
> *
> *




:biggrin: 



wuz up homie


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 15 2008, 09:00 AM~11605637
> *
> *


Is that a nipple on your avitar


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 14 2008, 09:31 PM~11603681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Good times out there .... can't wait for next years BBQ .....


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 15 2008, 09:14 AM~11605739
> *Is that a nipple on your avitar
> *


yea that has a lil green dot covering it :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 15 2008, 09:03 AM~11605667
> *:biggrin:
> wuz up homie
> *


my blood pressure from dealin with these indians at work :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 15 2008, 09:45 AM~11605950
> *my blood pressure from dealin with these indians at work  :uh:
> *





hang in there homie :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

a few of my pics. Thanks for having me out Blvd Kings


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2008, 09:36 PM~11603207
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This picture is sick...it looks likes it's just floating.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Locs head hunting :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the pics "Nasty Moose" :0 I mean Nasty and Moose :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

This homie almost ate it


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 15 2008, 11:16 AM~11606656
> *Locs head hunting  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this shit was funny as hell... Everyone in the crowd on that side was like


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 15 2008, 11:17 AM~11606668
> *Thanks for the pics "Nasty Moose"    :0  I mean Nasty and Moose :biggrin:
> *


welcome homie


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 15 2008, 11:19 AM~11606676
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  this shit was funny as hell...  Everyone in the crowd on that side was like
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: Nasty !!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 15 2008, 11:19 AM~11606676
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  this shit was funny as hell...  Everyone in the crowd on that side was like
> *


I thought it was a game like at the fair where you toss the ring and get it on the top of the bottle .... i was just trying to get the tire on someone's neck :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 15 2008, 01:16 PM~11607701
> *I thought it was a game like at the fair where you toss the ring and get it on the top of the bottle .... i was just trying to get the tire on someone's neck  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Man I seriously thought you where going to hit someone :biggrin: Aye when you get a chance let me get Butche's #. He's got a single piece I might be intrested in.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 15 2008, 01:16 PM~11607701
> *I thought it was a game like at the fair where you toss the ring and get it on the top of the bottle .... i was just trying to get the tire on someone's neck  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 15 2008, 01:18 PM~11607717
> *Man I seriously thought you where going to hit someone  :biggrin:  Aye when you get a chance let me get Butche's #.  He's got a single piece I might be intrested in.
> *


I will get it for you this week .....


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

AGAIN THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP 

BAY AREA BOSSES

ESCANDALOUS

LOW VINTAGE

LAYEMLOW

IMPALAS

WAY OF LIFE

NORTHERN STYLE

LOW CREATIONS 

FRISCO FINEST

DUKES 

BAY BOMBS

CHICANO LEGACY

INSPIRATIONS

CARNALES CUSTOM

DID I MISS ANYONE????

AGAIN THANK YOU FOR COMING--- NEXT YEAR WE WILL GET WAY MORE FOOD WE APPOLIGIZE AND MORE PRIZES TO RAFFLE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 15 2008, 04:23 PM~11609311
> *AGAIN THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP
> 
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> ...


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2008, 07:26 AM~11597994
> *:thumbsup: THANKS PETEY TO BOTH YOU AND JOHNNIE FOR COMMING OUT FROM FRESNO AND REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST, BOTH OF YOU GUYS NEVER LET US DOWN :thumbsup:
> *



Oh Edmund!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Sep 15 2008, 06:09 PM~11610288
> *Oh Edmund!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Sep 15 2008, 06:09 PM~11610288
> *<span style='color:red'>SOUNDS LIKE LOVE TO ME*


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

FEEDBACK.... I think next year there should be some kind of a DENTAL INSURANCE for that watermelon eating contest!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 15 2008, 07:00 PM~11610763
> *FEEDBACK.... I think next year there should be some kind of a DENTAL INSURANCE for that watermelon eating contest!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 15 2008, 07:01 PM~11610774
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=Nasty,Sep 15 2008, 12:12 PM~11606613]
a few of my pics. Thanks for having me out Blvd Kings  


































































































































































:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE A GREAT TURNOUT..WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT. MAYBE NEXT YEAR  NICE PHOTOGRAPHY REGAL KING


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 15 2008, 07:10 PM~11610853
> *LOOKS LIKE A GREAT TURNOUT..WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT. MAYBE NEXT YEAR   NICE PHOTOGRAPHY REGAL KING
> *


Thanks bro :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 15 2008, 07:10 PM~11610848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully Mine one day


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 15 2008, 07:10 PM~11610848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's Sweet!!!! Thanks!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Sep 15 2008, 07:23 PM~11610993
> *That's Sweet!!!! Thanks!!
> *



MUFFIN MAN DID YOU GET INVOLVED IN ANY TIRE TOSSING THIS WEEKEND?? :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 15 2008, 07:29 PM~11611043
> *MUFFIN MAN DID YOU GET INVOLVED IN ANY TIRE TOSSING THIS WEEKEND?? :biggrin:
> *


 :no: There was no tree to be hit. :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 15 2008, 04:23 PM~11609311
> *AGAIN THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP
> 
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Sep 15 2008, 08:53 PM~11611876
> *:dunno:
> *


I fixed it


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 15 2008, 04:23 PM~11609311
> *AGAIN THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP
> 
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 15 2008, 04:23 PM~11609311
> *AGAIN THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP
> 
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> ...


:rant:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Sep 16 2008, 08:09 PM~11620995
> *:rant:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 14 2008, 12:56 AM~11597516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT TURN-OUT WE HAD FUN THANK'S ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.duke_@Sep 16 2008, 10:32 PM~11622466
> *GREAT TURN-OUT WE HAD FUN THANK'S !  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR STOPPING BY HOMIE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SORRY I DIDN'T SWING BY AFTER WORK HOMIES .....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I SEEN THIS 63 AT MY JOB THAT DAY ......
IT'S HELLA CLEAN ........


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Sep 16 2008, 08:09 PM~11620995
> *:rant:
> *


----------



## Greenbiltdan (Oct 25, 2007)

We had alot of fun, it was definatly worth the trip from Santa Rosa. Well be there next year for sure. Thanks.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Greenbiltdan_@Sep 19 2008, 07:17 PM~11648243
> *We had alot of fun, it was definatly worth the trip from Santa Rosa. Well be there next year for sure. Thanks.
> *


We appreciate you guys showing up :thumbsup: We are having a toy drive with Bay Area Bosses in December hope to see you guys there ~~~!!!!


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

its EXCANDALOW.... homie... good looking out..!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------

